# Tarot Question....



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I am planning a big Halloween party and have come across the Halloween Tarot Deck. I'd very much like to use these at my party as part of my centerpiece this year.
This party will have about 250 people so a personal reading can't be done. However, I'd like to add about 3-4 cards per table. I had fortunes in their napkins last year and everyone LOVED that.

Does anyone have any ideas how to incorporate this?
My only thought is to actually print out the general idea on the back of each card. It's a great conversation piece for sure.

Please understand that this would be for entertainment purposes only as the vast majority attending this party are most likely not believers of the Tarot. 
Any thoughts would be great. Thank you.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

You could print up little instructions on the "pick one card" version of a quick reading and let them decide what their card meant. Each table could pick the best meaning, then the best of each table could compete for a prize (a full deck, maybe?) Makes it interactive, fun, and does not require knowledge or belief.

http://tarotinstitute.com/one-card/all.html

My 2 cents...


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Plus you could develop a kind of "Screw Your Neighbor" game where you can blindly trade to the person at your left or right.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

oooh- I like that addition, Rahnefan!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good stuff. If you can think of anything else...let me know! :>


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It sounds like you would need to buy a lot of cards for this.
What about doing "tarot card" place mats or coasters? You can use the same design(s) several times, and supply your own cryptic messages on the flip side. Those you could print up and cut yourself or use a local office supply store for that end of things. Let it eat up their color cartridges rather than yours. You can do a coaster for each person, and or maybe name tags done up in the tarot card format with a space for people to write their names. You can do them in the size of a standard Avery label so that they can be easily printed up in bulk.
If you need help with those ideas, let me know. I'd suggest doing some reading on how tarot cards are used and displayed to help keep your show looking somewhat authentic.

You might also look at making a large "tarot card" with your own names, and double sided for each table. They can act as markers for the table, helping people remember which table they were sitting at. With a different "card" for each table you could have a blast. The cards could be done on plain, white card stock in letter size.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

wonderful ideas Fontgeek! The coaster idea is terrific as is the table number one!
Thanks again!


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

Just as an aside, years ago, I had a small party where I had tarot cards sitting out as a prop, and it turned out a friend's girlfriend read tarot. (At the time I couldn't, but I can now though); she started doing small, simple readings, using only the major arcana, and it was a huge hit. I couldn’t' help but take notice. Even if people say they don't believe in it, it's still fun and they give it a whirl. I plan to do it at my next Halloween party.
..Just something to consider.

BTW, there's 78 cards to a deck, so for 3 to 4 cards per table, 250 people, you'll need a LOT of decks unless you have really large tables.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks! Wonderful idea as well!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I'd be tempted to print my own cards, coasters, etc. It lets you customize your cards, and you have more control on what and how many you have, without having to buy a multitude of decks. The designs can be tailored to meet your needs and include your party date, time, and name.
I work on several Halloween parties for various charities every year, most are fundraisers and masquerade balls so it's important that the guests are reminded of what and why they are there, it also gives them something to take home as souvenirs. If you are doing tickets for the party they too can be done up as tarot cards, maybe making the back of the ticket look like a section or slice of a tarot card, with the front side having all the vital info on it.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I like it. The coaster idea will go over well I am sure. The tickets are already printed up that match the posters. 

Thank you!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Great idea about the individual ones....have to get to work on that. I need a centerpiece to put everything on so I've decided to put out a copy of a Ouija board. Just a simple 8 x 10 paper copy.


----------

